
Why have engineers run interviews instead of HR - mariiio
https://www.wyeworks.com/blog/2019/06/07/why-we-have-engineers-run-interviews-instead-of-hr/
======
Raveen87
I feel like it's worth to do two separate interviews. One interview getting a
feel for the interviewee's knowledge about the field done by other engineers.
And one done by HR that makes sure the company is a good fit culture wise and
that the applicant can work together with other people and so on.

~~~
java-man
please explain "company culture" and how HR is better at judging whether an
applicant "fits".

